#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Romantische bruidsjurk!

## sisi25

Romantische bruidsjurk voor jouw romantische dag. Wil jij ook een bruidsjurk die goed zit en er goed uitziet, dan heb je wellicht jouw jurk gevonden. Een witte A lijn strapless bruidsjurk met een sierlijke glimmende band als detail. Het korset aan de bovenkant is mooi afgewerkt met lijnen en loopt over in de onderjurk die van zeer hoge kwaliteit stof gemaakt is. De jurk wordt aan de achterkant ingesloten met touwtjes die verbonden zijn aan het korset en kan voor verschillende maten van 38-44.

exl bolero van de foto


http://link.marktplaats.nl/m993640038

----------

